
How police brought down a tech-savvy prostitution network - partisan
http://projects.seattletimes.com/2017/eastside-prostitution-bust/
======
TomMarius
>Richey is even more adamant that what the South Korean prostitutes were doing
could not be called consensual because they were being paid.

This is ridiculous. Bad things happened, yes, but armed robberies happen
everywhere, and this site helped to decrease them. This is like someone would
argue that people working at gas stations aren't there consensually, because
they're getting paid and are at risk of a robbery.

I don't see into this individual case much, maybe the Korean women were
exploited, but they definitely should have chosen another wording.

